# Here for the summer!



## ZOEK (May 12, 2014)

Yaso! - I'm Zoe, I have just moved here from Oxford, Uk - I have been offered a few gigs in the area of SISI near Malia now I just need to figure out what to do with the rest of my time here...Sisi is so quiet, even more so because the season hasn't quite started - It has been so hard to come across other expat/season workers.

I have a scooter/car so can travel the Island, I would love to a bit of exploring before the season begins that doesn't include getting lost...alone!

Hope there is somebody else out there who was crazy enough to come to this Island alone!

x


----------

